# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Premtimet e Edi Rames! Ne do t'ja kujtojme ketu perdite.

## DYDRINAS

Premtimet e Edi Rames! 

Ne do t'ja kujtojme ketu perdite.

Edhe pak dite dhe ne fronin e kryeministrit pritet qe te ulet kryetari aktual i PS, z.Edi Rama. 

Ne ketu do te risjellim te gjitha premtimet e tij ne emer te PS.

Shpresoj se do te bashkepunoni ne kete teme me seriozitet.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Shendetesia shqiptare dhe premtimet e PS.

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS

Ilir Beqja: Në janar shëndetësia falas, hiqen taksat për biznesin e vogël

Partia Socialiste ka deklaruar se është e vendosur për të mbajtur dy premtimet e saj më të bujshme; shëndetësi falas dhe heqje e taksave për biznesin e vogël. Më me impakt pritet të jetë reforma në shëndetësi. Bashkëdrejtuesi i grupit të punës për programin, Ilir Beqja, ka deklaruar dje se nga janari i viti 2014 shqiptarët nuk do të paguajnë më 10 përqindëshin e TVSH -së për shëndetësinë përfshirë këtu edhe TVSH-në e barnave. Ai tha gjithashtu se edhe biznesi i vogël sdo të paguajë me taksë. Këto dy reforma por edhe të tjera, parashikohen në programin për 300 ditët e para të bashkëqeverisjes mes Partisë Socialiste dhe Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim."Kemi rënë dakord që na duhet një sistem krejt i ri i informacionit për shëndetësinë. Na duhet një mënyrë krejt e re e menaxhimit të institucioneve shëndetësore, si dy parakushte për të shkuar tek ajo skemë që të dyja partitë kanë si synim në program, mbulimin e të gjithë popullatës. Do të arrijmë tek ky mbulim universal në Shqipëri brenda 4 vjeçarit të mandatit. Jemi të vetëdijshëm që modeli i taksimit duhet të jetë ne funksion të punësimit dhe zhvillimit të ekonomisë. Sigurisht që Banka Botërore është një partner i rëndësishëm jo vetëm në qëndrueshmërinë makroekonomike të Shqipërisë, por edhe në projektet e saj zhvillimore për Shqipërinë, por unë mund tu them që në 1 janar të paktën e dakortësuar brenda koalicionit nuk do të ketë taksë për biznesin e vogël dhe nuk do te ketë tvsh në shëndetësi, tha ai. Beqja ka deklaruar se programi për 300 ditët do të jetë gati ne fund të javës së ardhshme, sipas tij janë prekur një sërë fushash e çështjesh të cilat kanë ndikim tek shqiptarët. "Kemi diskutuar për emergjencën që ka vendi në rendin publik, por edhe për hapat e nevojshëm qe duhen ndërmerren brenda 300 ditëve më të saktë brenda 100 ditëve lidhur edhe me një mundësi që vendi e ka që brenda dhjetorit vendi te marrë statusin e vendit kandidat. Sigurisht që në programin e 300 ditëve do të gjejmë masa për çdo sektor, për çdo shtresë apo grup të shoqërisë. jemi duke përcaktuar kush është zgjidhja për problemet qe ka , nevojat për ndryshimet legjislative , nevojat për rregullime institucionale, nevojat për injeksione financiare dhe padyshim edhe ku do të gjenden këto burime financiare. të vetëdijshëm jemi që duhet të njohim mirë situatën dhe të synojmë fillimisht konsolidimin fiskal, tha ai.

Propozimi i LSI

Bashkëdrejtuesi i grupit të punës për programin, Ilir Beqja, ka sqaruar edhe propozimin e LSI për këtë çështje. Kemi një problem themelor. LSI ka si qëllim mbulimin e gjithë popullatës me sigurime shëndetësore. Në programe, instrument kemi patur ne sigurimin me rezidencë, ndërsa LSI me kontribute të detyrueshme shëndetësore. Qëllimi është i përbashkët, qasja është ndryshe. Këto ditë jemi marrë me shëndetësinë dhe jemi të vetëdijshëm që është reforma më e madhja që është ndërmarrë në këtë sektor. Përfundimi do të bëhet me 1 janar 2017, sepse jemi të vetëdijshëm që kjo ka nevojë për shumë parakushte dhe sistem informacioni të plotë dhe nevoja për investime në institucionet shëndetësore. Brenda mandatit, besojmë se do të realizojmë premtimin që shërbimi shëndetësor të bazohet vetëm me kushtin e rezidencës në Shqipëri, tha Beqja.

Taksa progresive

Bashkëdrejtuesi i grupit të punës për programin, Ilir Beqja, ka deklaruar se Partia Socialiste nuk ka hequr dorë as nga taksa progresive. Por, sa i takon korporatave Beqja është shprehur se nuk do të ketë taksim progresiv. Divergjencat në programin tonë për taksimin janë një perceptim i formuar nga media. Dua të them që në fushatë, të dy partitë kanë folur për taksim progresiv vetëm mbi të ardhurat personale dhe besoj që janë dy pozicione shumë të rëndësishme, pra shprehja që do të ketë progresivitet në të ardhurat personale dhe jo në taksimin e korporatave.  LSI ka evidentuar tre intervale në tatime, ne jo, por kur maxhoranca në largim në prill bëri ndryshime mbi sistemin tatimor, ne përfshimë në programin tonë idenë e etapave, tha ai. Adriatik Doçi
Saturday, July 13, 2013 - 09:43

- See more at: http://www.sot.com.al/politike/ilir-....sh5bkshZ.dpuf

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS

Edi Rama : Do hapim 300 mijë vende pune

30/05/2013   SHQIPËRI   

Këndi i fjalës është zhvendosur në qytetin e Kavajës, ku kreu i Partisë Socialiste, Edi Rama, ka premtuar për të rinjtë më shumë punësim. 

Ndërkohë, atyre të rinjve, që sot e kanë mbaruar shkollën e mesme dhe janë pa punë, ne do tu ofrojmë kushte të trajnimit profesional, në mënyrë që të aftësohen në një zanat të caktuar. Sepse, sot në Shqipëri, kemi numrin më të madh të juristëve për kilometër katror, por nuk kemi zanatçinj, tha Rama.

Rama, më pas, shpjegoi planin e tij ambicioz për hapjen e 300 mijë vendeve të reja të punës.

Por vende të reja pune reale, jo si vendet e Saliut, se po shikonim pak më parë një spot, që thoshte kemi hapur 200 mijë vende të reja pune, ndërkohë që vet INSTAT, që varet nga ai, thotë që janë humbur 51 mijë vende pune. Vende pune të hapura me fjalë dhe me spote, ne mund të hapim edhe 1 milion, problemi është të hapim vende pune reale. Ne mund të hapim vende pune reale, duke nxitur investimet prodhuese dhe duke pasur një plan të veçantë për të bërë trajnime profesionale për gratë, që janë të reja të papuna, pra grave-nëna të reja, që janë të papuna, shtoi Rama.

Rama takon peshkatarët

Ju premtoj, që do të jem avokati dhe partneri juaj i drejtpërdrejtë

Ndërsa në Durrës, gjatë takimit me peshkatarët, Rama premtoi se do të bëhet avokati i tyre.

Ai thotë ka bërë, po çfarë ka bërë? Ska bërë angjë. Saliu vetëm ka shkatërruar, biles duhet të japë llogari, ku kanë shkuar fondet tona, që kanë ardhur për peshkimin, ku kanë shkuar?! Duhet të japë patjetër llogari Berisha për këtë punë dhe për shumë gjëra, tha një banore, grua e një peshkatari.

Do ta realizojmë bashkarisht, që nafta të jepet këtu dhe të jepet pa akcizë, të jepet pa taksën e qarkullimit, me këtë do fillojmë. Naftën, shkollën profesionale, kantierin, këto të tria do ti trajtojmë bashkarisht, do të punojmë bashkarisht, do ti zgjidhim bashkarisht. Unë ju premtoj, që do të jem avokati dhe partneri juaj i drejtpërdrejtë. Nuk do ti lë gjërat, që të vijë fushata tjetër, theksoi Rama. / Top Channel

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rama-biznesit: Vitin e parë të qeverisjes, heqim taksat e importit, shlyejmë borxhet

19/03/2013   SHQIPËRI   

Partia Socialiste ka mbledhur sot në një tryezë përfaqësues të biznesit e sipërmarrjes në vendin tonë duke prezantuar programin Për një Rilindje Kombëtare.

Kryetari i PS, Edi Rama bëri një ekspoze të hapave që siç theksoi ai, do të ndërmarrë për biznesin qeverisja socialiste pas 23 Qershorit. Rama vlerësoi se PS e shikon biznesin si një partner me rëndësi dhe se do të diskutojë me të çdo ide dhe vendim.

Një qeveri që e konsideron biznesin si një lopë për ta mjelë shkon tej interesave të vendit. Vetëm një qeveri që e konsideron biznesin partner dhe ka detyrime të përbashkëta dhe reciprocitetit, një qeveri e tillë mund të nxjerrë vendin nga kriza. Deri në fund të vitit 2013 ne do ulemi sërish dhe do diskutojmë mbi një parim që unë dua ta ndaj me ju, se atdheu është sfida jonë i përbashkët.

Rama numëroi disa nga hapat urgjentë që do të ndërmerrte në vitin e parë të qeverisjes.

-Shlyerja e detyrimeve te qeverisë mbi çdo fushë.
Brenda 9 mujorit të parë të gjitha borxhet e punëve publike do shlyhen dhe nuk do krijohet asnjë borxh i ri.
-Rimbursimi i TVSH është kërkesë juaj dhe reflektimi ynë është që, vetëm TVSH e parimbursuar, gjobat detyrimet publike të palikujduara, vetëm këto e çojnë taksën e sheshtë në 22% të tatimfitimit dhe ne do rikonceptojmë të gjithë zinxhirin e tvsh dhe nuk do ketë më vonesa që administrata ka ndaj biznesit dhe do likuidohen në kohë.
-Produktet Made in albania
Ne duam që kushtet dhe standardet të jenë evropiane, bashkarisht me njëherë do evidentojmë barrierat fiskale që vonojnë eksportet dhe do eliminojmë të gjitha taksat për importin.

Rama ka theksuar më tej se sipërmarrësit sot ndodhen nën presion si pasojë e taksave dhe e gjobave që u vendosen nga qeveria.
4 876 subjekte janë gjobitur me gjoba marramendëse, që përbëjnë 350% të të ardhurave të biznesve. 280 milionë dollarë është gjoba, që u rëndon biznesve. Përtej gjobës, si fakt financiar, qëndron e gjithë barra e presionit psikologjik mbi bizneset. Vazhdon presioni, pa asnjë ndryshim pas ankesave të hapura publike të biznesit dhe mosreagimi i qeverisë është absolutisht i qëllimshëm në këndvështrimin tonë. Jo më pak se 150 milionë euro është shuma e mbledhur për shkak të vonesave në rimbursimin e TVSH-së, bizneseve. Ky është një shqetësim që shkon në rritje për perspektivën e sipërmarrjes, për çdo biznes që nuk është i lidhur me oborrin e qeverisë ka shtuar Rama.

Taksa e sheshtë dhe ajo progresive

Rama i mëshoi projektit për taksën progresive duke nxjerrë në pah sipas tij, antivlerat që ka taksa e sheshtë.
Ne kemi bërë të qartë se nuk e pranojnë sistemin aktual të taksimit. Për ne, taksa e sheshtë kështu siç është konvertuar përbën një parimësi që nuk përputhet me vizionin dhe vlerat tonë, ndërkohë që progresiviteti përbën një vlerë të pazëvendësueshme. Ne do ta ndryshojmë sistemin e taksimit duke e hequr barrën e taksës së sheshtë nga të ardhurat personale. Gjëja e parë në krye të punëve ku ne besojmë se do jemi pas 23 qershorit do të jetë çlirimi i biznesit nga gjithë këto zinxhirë, hallka, mekanzma mbytës që e kanë sjellë ekonominë shqiptare në këtë derexhe. Taksa e sheshtë kështu si është konceptuar përbën një parimësi që nuk përputhet me vizionin dhe vlerat tona, ndërkohë që progresiviteti përbën një vlerë të patjetërsueshme në kontributin e cdo individi, bazuar në të ardhurat e tij personale. Ne do ndryshojmë sistemin e taksimit, duke hequr barrën e taksës së sheshtë dhe duke përcaktuar një trajektore agresisiviteti që kush fiton më pak do paguajë më pak dhe kush fiton më shumë do paguajë më shumë.

Koncensionet

Kryetari i PS theksoi se kur socialistët të vijnë në pushtet do mbështesin çdo koncesion që ka qenë transparent dhe ka zbatuar ligjin dhe në vijimësi, ndërsa ka theksuar se do të zhbëjë çdo kontratë koncensionare që ka bërë të kundërtën.
Ne do mbështesim të gjitha ato kontrata koncensionare që janë bazuar tek ligji dhe me transparencë të plotë. Do rishikojmë të gjitha koncesionet, të gjitha. Do çojmë përpara të gjitha kontratat që janë në rregull dhe do zhbëjmë çdo koncesion që nuk ka zbatuar ligjërisht kontratën dhe nuk është futur në rrugën e zbatimit në mënyrë të pajustifikueshme. Nga ana tjetër nuk do lejojmë që të jetojmë më në tregun e zi të koncesioneve. Do të rishikojmë shitjen e HEC-eve për një copë bukë.

Vende pune

Në fjalën e tij në tryezën me përfaqësi nga biznesi, Rama theksoi dhe vendet e reja të punës që do të hapë qeveria e re.
Do hapim 300 mijë vende pune dhe këtë gjë jemi të vetëdijshëm se do e realizojmë vetëm duke vlerësuar një partneritet të ri me biznesin në gjithë territorin e Shqipërisë.

Gjykata administrative

Lidhur me interesin e biznesit mbi gjykatën Administrative, Rama tha se biznesi nuk ka nevojë për një institucion të tillë, që sipas tij do të shërbente më shumë si thertore.

Ajo gjykatë do jetë një thertore tjetër për ju e për gjithë ata që theren në gjykata. Se drejtësia sot është kthyer në mall, sic blihet në Gjykatën e Lartë dhe do shitet. Gjykata e merr dhe e shet drejtësinë. Nuk mund të ketë drejtësi nga dyert e gjykatave, por nga respektimi i ligjit e të drejtave me kushtetutë nëse pushteti ekzekutiv shkel meritën e të gjithave, gjykata ca do bëjë do adoptohet e sillet si një koorporatë biznesi njësoj si ju. Janë njësoj si ju, por nuk quhen biznesmenë, por gjykatës, tha Rama lidhur me interesin e biznesit rreth Gjykatës Administrative. 

http://lexovet.com/rama-biznesit-vitin-e-pare-te-qeverisjes-heqim-taksat-e-importit-shlyejme-borxhet/

----------


## Station

> Premtimet e Edi Rames! 
> 
> Ne do t'ja kujtojme ketu perdite.
> 
> Edhe pak dite dhe ne fronin e kryeministrit pritet qe te ulet kryetari aktual i PS, z.Edi Rama. 
> 
> Ne ketu do te risjellim te gjitha premtimet e tij ne emer te PS.
> 
> Shpresoj se do te bashkepunoni ne kete teme me seriozitet.


Pse nuk bëhesh pak serioz edhe ti DYRDO?? Pse nuk duron edhe ca edhe pastaj të fillosh nga "kujtesat"??
Nuk të pash ndonjëher tja kujtosh Salushes premtimet fenomenale që nuk i mbajti asnjëherë.

P.s. E analizuat humbjen...kush ju doli armik...Astrit Patozi?? :perqeshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Shalsi :"Privatizimi i HEC-eve, 125 milion euro te humbura

E Marte, 15 Janar 2013 18:47

Partia Socialiste eshte kunder shitjes se kater Hidrocentraleve te Ulzes, Shkopetit, Bistrices 1 dhe 2, ndersa akuzon qeverine per afera te dyshimta ne procesin e privatizimit qe po kryhet. Deputeti socialist, Eduard Shalsi gjate nje konference per shtyp sot paradite ka bere nje krahasim midis kapaciteteve dhe cmimeve respektive per Hidrocentralin e Lanabregasit dhe kater hidrocentraleve te siperpermendura.

Sipas Shalsit nese Lanabregasi u shit per nje vlere prej 3 milion euro per 1 megavatt fuqi te instaluar, kater hidrocentralet e tjeter po shiten per nje vlere prej prej 1.4 milion euro per 1 megavatt fuqi te instaluar. Krahasimi eshte i qarte 3 milion kundrejt 1.4 milion.

Cfare ka ndodhur? Si shpjegohet qe e njejta qeveri, i njejti komision dhe te njejtet njerez percaktojne vlera kaq te ndryshme brenda nje periudhe kohore 3 mujore? Le te shohim tabelen per te kuptuar me mire se sa eshte shuma e vertete qe do tu mungoje shqiptareve. 125 milion euro te humbura, shperdorim i orkestruar i detyres, grabitje te prones publike. Ky eshte nje informacion i thjeshte, i qarte i kuptueshem per cilindo eshte shprehur deputeti Eduard Shalsi i cili e ka mbyllur deklaraten e tij duke riperseritur qendrimin kunder kesaj shitjeje te PS-se si dhe duke paralajmeruar se ne ditet ne vazhdim do te jepen argumente te tjera se pse keto hidrocentrale nuk duhet te shiten dhe pse duhet te mbesin prone publike.

http://grid.al/read/news/148852222/1506527/shalsi-privatizimi-i-hec-eve-125-milion-euro-te-humbura

----------


## DYDRINAS

Felaj: Do zhbëjmë koncesionet dhe privatizimet e gabuara

Flash, Lajmi i Fundit e Dielë, 25 Gusht, 2013 | 13:47 pm

Ermonela Felaj, nga Partia Socialiste tha sot se dhënia me koncesion e Portit të Durrësit nga qeveria Berisha, do të jetë një nga vendimet e para që do të zhbëhet nga qeveria e re. Procesin me dhënien koncesion të Portit, Felaj e cilësoi plaçkitje të aseteve publike, pasi sipas saj, procesi nisi vetëm 3 ditë përpara datës së zgjedhjeve të 23 qershorit, kohë në të cilën shqiptarët e kishin shprehur vullnetin e tyre për të dërguar qeverinë Berisha në opozitë.

Mungesa e plotë e transparencës, por edhe periudha kohore kur ky proces u zhvillua, na bën të mendojmë se ky tender është një procedurë e pastër elektorale, e cila për ne është e papranueshme. Njësoj siç është e papranueshme vala e koncesioneve dhe privatizimeve të gabuara, në dëm të interesit publik, karakteristikë e 8 viteve qeverisje të Sali Berishës dhe një nga arsyet pse shqiptarët votuan në mënyrë plebishitare kundër tij.- theksoi Felaj.

Ajo i bëri thirrje edhe prokurorisë për të nisur çështjen dhe hetimet për grabitje të pronës publike. Për PS-në, theksoi Felaj, pasuria kombëtare është aseti më i çmuar, që në asnjë rast e për asnjë arsye nuk mund të shpërdorohet në këtë 

http://www.panorama.com.al/2013/08/25/felaj-do-zhbejme-koncesionet-dhe-privatizimet-e-gabuara/

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rilindja nis nga fshati dhe nxitja e prodhimit bujqësor

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Pse nuk bëhesh pak serioz edhe ti DYRDO?? Pse nuk duron edhe ca edhe pastaj të fillosh nga "kujtesat"??
> Nuk të pash ndonjëher tja kujtosh Salushes premtimet fenomenale që nuk i mbajti asnjëherë.
> 
> P.s. E analizuat humbjen...kush ju doli armik...Astrit Patozi??


Per me teper lexo temen e hapur ne vitin 2005:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/threads/51979-A-do-t-i-mbaje-premtimet-Berisha-dhe-PD

----------


## DYDRINAS

Platforma e PS per emigracionin.

http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/142936640?access_key=key-obp2030gr4nbb3vr74l&allow_share=true

 PREMTIMI I PS:

Në 100 ditët e para tëqeverisjes, ne do të kalojmënë Kuvend Ligjin për Votën e Jashtme, duke mundësuar votimin për gjithë emigrantët me anë të postës


- Krijimi i një fondi të dedikuar qeveritar për abetare, libra dhe mësimdhënie të gjuhës shqipe, veçanërisht i fokusuar në Greqi dhe Itali- Negocii me qeveritë homologe për tëpërfshirë gjuhën shqipe në kurrikula- TVSH2 do transmetojë programe përmësimin e gjuhës shqipe

 Brenda vitit të parë në qeverisje,në bashkëpunim me Ministrinë e Financave, institucionet homologenë vendet fqinje, e në përputhje me legjislacionin europian në këtë fushë, do mundësojmë njohjen e kontributeve për pension

Brenda mandatit të parë në qeverisje, në bashkëpunim edhe me partitë simotra në Itali e Greqi,do të negociojmë e mundësojmë akordimin automatik të nënshtetësisë për fëmijët shqiptarë të lindur në vendet respektive

Liberalizim i tregut të transportit ndërkombëtar, veçanërisht atij ajror, për të sjellë kompani të reja me kosto të ulët, si dhe mbikqyrje qeveritare për të evituar abuzimet me çmimet dhe për të garantuar cilësinë e shërbimeve dhe të drejtat e udhëtarëve shqiptarë

----------

